# Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft



## bigkmi (18. März 2010)

Hallo Fliegenfischergemeinde,
ich hoffe einmal auf eure Hilfe. Ich bin ein 1,90 m Kerlchen mit einer erhöhten Erdanziehungskraft. Soll heißen zu klein für mein Gewicht. Ich angle seit 30 Jahren als Grobmotoriker mit der Stippe oder auch auf Karpfen. Jetzt habe ich Interesse für die feine Kunst des Fliegenfischens entdeckt. #cMein Manko ist aber: wo bekomme ich eine Wathose in die auch mein Bauch mit reinpasst. 
Vorzugsweise in OWL um auch evtl. mal probieren zu können. Vielleicht können mir ja die "Erwachsenen" unter euch ein paar Tips diesbezüglich geben

Danke und Petri Heil
bigkmi


----------



## felix181 (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Hallo bigkmi!
Ich habe zwar Dein Problem wahrscheinlich nicht in vergleichbarer Dimension (180cm mit 80Kg), aber ich an Deiner Stelle würde mich auf alle Fälle an einen amerikanischen Hersteller halten. Die schneiden Gewand und ich denke auch Wathosen von Haus aus schon sehr überdimensioniert (ich trage in Europa "L" und mir passen amerikanische "M" Stücke nicht, weil zu gross), da sie ja der Leibesfülle Ihrer Zielgruppe gerecht werden wollen.
Ausserdem bieten die dort fast alles auch in XXL, XXXL, usw. an. 
Ich würde mich auf den amerikanischen Internetseiten einmal umsehen...


----------



## stechapfel (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Hallo, ich trage diese in XL und da ist obenrum noch mächtig Platz für einen Schnitzelfriedhof. Ich bin 1,87m mit 110kg und trotzdem hab ich noch viieel Luft für Bauch.#6


----------



## antonio (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

einige händler/hersteller bieten hosen nach maß an.

antonio


----------



## Lord_Perth (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*



stechapfel schrieb:


> Hallo, ich trage diese in XL und da ist obenrum noch mächtig Platz für einen Schnitzelfriedhof. Ich bin 1,87m mit 110kg und trotzdem hab ich noch viieel Luft für Bauch.#6



Wow, danke für den Link, das Teil sieht echt super aus und der Preis ist auch hammer#6


----------



## pipifax (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Tach auch,

also in OWL, oder nah dran, ist eigentlich der Dürkop in Herzebrock, die Wathosen von Simms gibt es in sogenannten "King-Größen", z. Bsp. XLK,
da ist soviel Platz für meinen Bauch, da kann ich meine Frau noch mit reinnehmen. Bin mir aber gerade nicht sicher, ob Dürkop Simms-Hosen führt.

Gruß Frank


----------



## FehmarnAngler (18. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Moin,
viele Wathosen sind von ganz alleine schon seehr weit. Meine Kinetik Wathose passt von der Fußgröße und Höhe perfekt, jedoch sehr weit, ich wirke 30 Kilo breiter. 
Am besten (wenn überhaupt möglich) zum Angelshop und selber die Regale durchprobieren, da findet man eher was passendes als blind im Online Shop.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## felix181 (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*



pipifax schrieb:


> da ist soviel Platz für meinen Bauch, da kann ich meine Frau noch mit reinnehmen.


Das halte ich beim Angeln aber eher für etwas unpraktisch...


----------



## -Kevin- (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Ist vielleicht ne dumme Idee aber es gibt ja auch Bundhosen, das müsste eigentlich viel Platz sein. Es gibt aber auch viele Wathosen wo sehr viel Platz ist. 
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ACC3waistwader&cName=Wathosen-Wathosenatmungs

http://www.fishingtackle24.de/produ...ckingfootwader&cName=Wathosen-Wathosenatmungs


----------



## Maui (19. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Ich weiss ja nicht wo erhöhte Erdanziehungskraft los geht und was du genau suchst (Preis/Material), aber ich bin 1,90m bei 110kg. Ich habe mir diese Wathose http://www.amazon.de/DAM-Neopren-Wathose-Filzsohle-Gr-44/dp/B00105XV6O gekauft (beim Händler zum selben Preis), allerdings mit Gummisohle. Das beste daran, ich habe in Turnschuhen Gr.49/ Arbeitsschuhe meist Gr.48. Ich habe die Hose in Shuhgr. 46 und hab immer noch viel Platz und beim KG könnten vielleicht auch noch 10kg mehr drauf, rein vom Platzangebot.

MfG Maui#6


----------



## stechapfel (20. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*



Maui schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht wo erhöhte Erdanziehungskraft los geht und was du genau suchst (Preis/Material), aber ich bin 1,90m bei 110kg. Ich habe mir diese Wathose http://www.amazon.de/DAM-Neopren-Wathose-Filzsohle-Gr-44/dp/B00105XV6O gekauft (beim Händler zum selben Preis), allerdings mit Gummisohle. Das beste daran, ich habe in Turnschuhen Gr.49/ Arbeitsschuhe meist Gr.48. Ich habe die Hose in Shuhgr. 46 und hab immer noch viel Platz und beim KG könnten vielleicht auch noch 10kg mehr drauf, rein vom Platzangebot.
> 
> MfG Maui#6


|kopfkrat fischst du mit der auch im Sommer?


----------



## Maui (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Ich habe sie erst im August 2009 gekauft und es war meist etwas kühl an der Luft, aber ich denke im Sommer wird sie schon ganz schön warm sein! Aber mehrere Hosen bekomm ich nicht genehmigt, es wäre auch zu viel des guten.
MfG Maui


----------



## Uwe_H (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

http://www.shop.beer-collection.de/...I"-king-size.html?shop_param=cid=10&aid=1102&


Größe 46/47

Es passen rein: 

-Schuhgröße 48
-188cm Körpergröße
-130kg Lebendgewicht
-diverse Lagen wärmende Unterkleider


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (22. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Moin!

Das Problem ist mir wohl bekannt, auch wenn ich von den bereits genannten 110 kg ein Stück entfernt bin. |rolleyes
Ich trage eine Vision mit Reissverschluss und eine Beer Flywade 2 und komme mit der Vision besser zurecht. 
Es ist ja nicht nur der Spitzkühler, der in die Hose muss, oft sind die Waden zu stamm für den bequemen Sitz der Wathose.
Speziell an dieser Stelle sitzt die Vision großzügiger.
Hier sind mustergültige Größentabellen zu den Watbuxen, da lohnt es sich mal in Zentimeter umzurechnen und zu vergleichen: http://www.sportfish.co.uk/fly-fishing/waders-boots?brand=All&category_filters
  Jeder ordentliche Dealer in D schickt Dir auch mehrere Hosen zu und Du kannst vergleichen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Rolf Renell (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Hallo bigkmi ,
sollte aber machbar sein.
Du solltest deine Maße nehmen und abgleichen ,die meisten guten Hersteller oder Anbieter haben in diesem Bereich Hosen,sicherlich nicht immer günstig ,so etwas sollte man aber auch möglichst nur einmal anschaffen.Schrittmass nicht zu eng nehmen ,Waden m,essen Bauch an 2 Bereichen ,Brust ,Schuhgrösse,Sohlenläönge barfuss etc.,
dann kann geholfen werden ,
beste Grüsse,
Rolf


----------



## Doc Plato (25. März 2010)

*AW: Wathose für Leute mit erhöhter Erdanziehungskraft*

Nen Eimer Latexfarbe kaufen und ab die Post! 

*duckundweg*


----------

